# Looking to replace my Klipsch 2.1 PC speakers



## husker_red829 (Feb 28, 2012)

My wife had the honors of blowing up my subwoofer, it lasted about 9-10 years. WOO hoo.. I would like to spend about $200-350 bucks. I really like the: 
Paradigm shift A2 $500
Emotiva Pro airmotiv 4 or 6 $399-599 bucks:bigsmile:
jbl sound sticks III $149

Love that high quality sound.. I do have paradigm Studio 20;s ver 3

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I recommend these:

http://www.emptek.com/e41b.php

... mate them to this amp:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SA-50-SMSL-T...ultDomain_0&hash=item416230a867#ht_5277wt_952


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ya beat me to it, I was also going to recommend the EMP Tek E41-B.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

nova said:


> Ya beat me to it, I was also going to recommend the EMP Tek E41-B.


$300 for a pair of speakers with heavy, rigid cabinets, air core inductors, ceramic resistors, poly caps, 4" _beryllium_ cone woofer capable of playing down to 60hz with 86db sensitivity, +/- 2db frequency response, baffle step function customized for desktops... and a 2nd order crossover with a nice phase coherency to it, and a nice little edge-bevel on the baffle... Truly one of the best choices for desktop speakers, and not just dollar for dollar. I still can't believe there's a speaker out there with a beryllium cone that doesn't cost over $20,000.

I've been listening to them for about a month and a half now and they're just plain fine-sounding speakers. Balanced from top to bottom. Adding a sub would be nice but they're perfectly fine without a sub.


----------



## rhui_bc (Oct 15, 2010)

If you are looking for 2.0 systems:
You can also look into the audioengine line or the m-audio (oem of audio engine) computer speakers if you don't want to spend that much more.

Also, there is always adam atom's.


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

I own the E41b and they are seriously great speakers -especially for desktop use. But keep in mind two things, 1st they're small with tiny (but great!) drivers and won't fill a large (or medium) room. Plan to be sitting no more than 5-7 feet away and arms length would be better. And 2nd, plan to pair them with a good subwoofer. They may be rated down to 80hz but I found that reality is closer to 100hz. When I set the crossover to 80hz there was an obvious hole in the music. If you can live with those limitations they are super speakers! 

I power mine with an old AV receiver (AVR) that I had laying around. I like that solution better than a dedicated amp because it provides bass management. Check the used market near you.


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

husker_red829 said:


> My wife had the honors of blowing up my subwoofer, it lasted about 9-10 years. WOO hoo.. I would like to spend about $200-350 bucks.


If you're handy with electronics you may be able to fix your old speakers. I've seen wiring diagrams and repair instructions on the web for the 5.1 Ultra but I don't have time to look right now.


----------

